# Work restrictions on dependent 189 visa



## Surbhi (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello fellow community members,

I'm willing to move to Australia with my husband on a work visa 189. I'm applying for an ACS skill assessment for "System Analyst". I'll be the primary applicant while my husband will be on my dependent. His skill set is on CSOL but not on SOL. Now I have couple of queries, a response to which will help us take the right decision.
1) Since my husband's skill-set is not on SOL, will he be allowed to take-up jobs which are currently listed only on CSOL?
2) I've heard that preference for such jobs (e.g. distribution manager) is given to people who are on sponsored visa (such as 190) rather than on dependent or on 189. is that true in any sense?
3) Is there any other restrictions on choosing a type of job for people on dependent visa?
4) I'm not willing to apply for state sponsored 190 visa because I think it'll limit our options when it gets to searching a job for both of us but is 190 visa recommended for any other advantage it holds in job search?

Thanks in advance!!
Surbhi,


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Dear Surbhi,

Why do you think there will be any work restrictions on your husband ( dependant) visa????
As far as I know, once granted 189, you are allowed to work anywhere in Australia and undertake any employment in any field...

Has the rules changed recently? Because 189 used to be PR Visa last year


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Surbhi said:


> Hello fellow community members,
> 
> I'm willing to move to Australia with my husband on a work visa 189. I'm applying for an ACS skill assessment for "System Analyst". I'll be the primary applicant while my husband will be on my dependent. His skill set is on CSOL but not on SOL. Now I have couple of queries, a response to which will help us take the right decision.
> 1) Since my husband's skill-set is not on SOL, will he be allowed to take-up jobs which are currently listed only on CSOL?
> ...




1.First thing.....as Findraj said.........its not work permit or work visa...........189 / 190/489 are PR Visas....where you don't have any work restrictions imposed on primary or any dependents who got their visa.........besides....its not mandatory that one should be placed in the same job as they nominate it from SOL...

2. There is no such rule or differentiation....or seggregation of job titles for 189/190/489

3. free to do any job in anywhere in OZ.


4. 189 is not much preferred as people say that they have freedom or liberty to claim work anywhere concept................when it comes to 190.......you need to stay avg 2 yrs in state which sponsored you...........489.....restricted to certain area.........


cheers


----------



## sumdur (Jul 11, 2013)

Surbhi said:


> Hello fellow community members,
> 
> I'm willing to move to Australia with my husband on a work visa 189. I'm applying for an ACS skill assessment for "System Analyst". I'll be the primary applicant while my husband will be on my dependent. His skill set is on CSOL but not on SOL. Now I have couple of queries, a response to which will help us take the right decision.
> 1) Since my husband's skill-set is not on SOL, will he be allowed to take-up jobs which are currently listed only on CSOL?
> ...


Dear Ms Surbhi,

We are in the same situation as you. My wife isSOL IT occupation, primary applicant for 189 where as I am as dependent (occupation under CSOL). 

As far as I know there is no restriction for dependent 189. Dependent (Secondary applicant) are considered to have equal rights as primary.

I could not understand your question no 2. As per me, once anybody have a valid PR 189 (applicant or secondary applicant) then his/her selection by the employer will purely based on merits.

I asked some questions to senior expat some days back. Attached is the link for you. I hope it will help you to get the confidence to start the process.

I can only say that its a lengthy process and you need to have stand-by it during all the ups and down.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ependent-subclass-189-visa-3.html#post1463601

Best of Luck !

Regards,
sumdur


----------



## jelli-kallu (Apr 26, 2015)

I have tried reading through the forum and I am not completely clear on the following:
Can a spouse, who has been marked as a dependent on the primary applicant's 189 EOI, visa application work in Australia? Or is it mandatory for the primary applicant to claim the 5 additional points, get the spouse to have competent English (Thru a university certificate or IELTS/PTE) to ensure that the spouse also is permitted to work?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

As far as I'm aware of *there ISN'T ANY WORK Restriction* for dependents under 189.

Dependents are considered to have equal rights as Primary Applicants.

Irrespective of people claiming Points for Partner Skill Qualifications or NOT.




jelli-kallu said:


> I have tried reading through the forum and I am not completely clear on the following:
> Can a spouse, who has been marked as a dependent on the primary applicant's 189 EOI, visa application work in Australia? Or is it mandatory for the primary applicant to claim the 5 additional points, get the spouse to have competent English (Thru a university certificate or IELTS/PTE) to ensure that the spouse also is permitted to work?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

189 holders - primary or secondary - have no restrictions on residence, study, or work (bar for registration requirements for some occupations such as doctors, and those restrictions apply even to citizens)


----------

